# how to uninstall freebsd



## EmilyHilton (Apr 28, 2021)

i am using an old dell laptop. today, i turned it on and instead of booting windows, it booted this thing called freebsd. how do i get freebsd off my computer, all i wanted was to go on facebook.

i tried logging in and my windows credentials and email doesn't work.

i haven't even upgraded to windows 10, i was using windows 7. how am i expected to learn freebsd just to use my laptop? i don't know much about computers and am posting this from the library.

you seem to be posting complex computer hacking crap nobody can even understand.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 29, 2021)

Who didn't hear of spontaneous FreeBSD self-installs, happens all the time.
One of the more amusing trolls for sure   

If you want Windows, grab an installation medium and install it, shouldn't be rocket science


----------



## Jose (Apr 29, 2021)

Parody account?


----------



## Fuzzbox (Apr 29, 2021)

Obvious explanation : Microsoft update (KB3102810) provided an Artificial General Intelligence feature which wisely decided to install FreeBSD for security reasons since Windows 7 has reached EOL on January 14, 2020.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 29, 2021)

EmilyHilton said:


> i turned it on and instead of booting windows, it booted this thing called freebsd


Take a piece of paper, write "FreeBSD 2021/04/29" on it, put it in front of the laptop with "this thing called freebsd" clearly visible. Take a photo, post it there.



EmilyHilton said:


> you seem to be posting complex computer hacking crap nobody can even understand.


Thanks! We are quite proud of it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 29, 2021)

This could be a troll post, sure, but for all I know OP bought a used laptop and ran into a situation. 



EmilyHilton said:


> i am using an old dell laptop. today, i turned it on and instead of booting windows, it booted this thing called freebsd. how do i get freebsd off my computer, all i wanted was to go on facebook.


As the others mentioned: just get a Windows installer CD and well.. Actually install Windows. A procedure which is offtopic here for obvious reasons. 

You don't 'just' uninstall operating systems. Applies to both Windows and FreeBSD. 

I'd suggest getting someone in real life to help you out with this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

It's a dodgy account for sure.



Zirias said:


> Who didn't hear of spontaneous FreeBSD self-installs, happens all the time.


If you leave two FreeBSD hosts in close proximity for too long you get a nanobsd.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 30, 2021)

Its all this fork()ing. I knew it. You can use rlimits on it to make it happen 2-3 times a year, like any normal marriage.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 30, 2021)

EmilyHilton said:


> i am using an old dell laptop. today, i turned it on and instead of booting windows, it booted this thing called freebsd. how do i get freebsd off my computer, all i wanted was to go on facebook.
> 
> i tried logging in and my windows credentials and email doesn't work.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your topic it was entertaining.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 30, 2021)

EmilyHilton said:


> i am using an old dell laptop. today, i turned it on and instead of booting windows, it booted this thing called freebsd. how do i get freebsd off my computer, all i wanted was to go on facebook.
> 
> i tried logging in and my windows credentials and email doesn't work.
> 
> ...


I've seen this happen before. It's a bit like restarting the heart, your computer just needs a shock.
Instructions:
1. Unplug the computer from the wall socket.
2. Pick up the computer (get a friend to help, if it is heavy).
3. Raise it above your head then drop it on the ground.
4. Re-plug the computer into the wall socket.
5. Begin using MacOS.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 30, 2021)

I guess this thread remains for entertainment value only.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I guess this thread remains for entertainment value only.


The obvious troll is too obvious not to poke fun at it. They probably hoped it would stir up some noise, instead we took it and ran with it. Beat them at their own game.


----------



## mark_j (Apr 30, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The obvious troll is too obvious not to poke fun at it. They probably hoped it would stir up some noise, instead we took it and ran with it. Beat them at their own game.


Absolutely! Troll the troller.


----------



## mtu (May 2, 2021)

> Turn off your computer and make sure it powers down
> Drop it in a forty three foot hole in the ground
> Bury it completely, rocks and boulders should be fine
> Then burn all the clothes you may have worn any time you were online


Source: Weird Al Fandom Wiki: “Virus Alert” Lyrics


----------



## kpedersen (May 2, 2021)

To be fair, my partner accuses me of any computer she leaves around the house, ends up with FreeBSD on it sooner or later XD

Can an admin please check that EmilyHilton's IP isn't the same as mine. Otherwise I should probably lay low for a while XD


----------



## ShelLuser (May 2, 2021)

And yet no one ever acknowledged FreeBSD eating my hamster. So unfair


----------

